# Dakota 04 Shower



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

On behalf of a friend does anyone know where to obtain a new shower for a 04 Dakota.
I know that he has tried Autotrail without success.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Do you mean the shower head and fittings? If so people like CAK Tanks and your local caravan/motorhome dealer have quite a few replacements. There are others on the net too, possibly O'Learys, East Coast Leisure etc.

JohnW


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I understand that it is the Thermostatic part that has gone if that makes sense.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Not to me I'm afraid but it probably will to someone else with a similar unit.

JohnW


----------

